# Wish me luck!



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Well, at least wish me a smooth weekend. Heading up north about 3-1/2 hours from the shop for a decent sized project, weather calls for slight chance of rain on Sunday so we'll see!


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Good luck and Godspeed.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Wish you the best and drive safe.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Give em hell and good luck.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

As they say in the movie "taken" GOOD LUCK:thumbup:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Well, all went great on Saturday. Got both cuts done, asphalt removed and one D-box installed and backfilled. Then...a nasty storm hit last minute in the middle of the night and into the morning and just screwed up my gameplan. The site plans I was given were wrong, as usual, and showed no conflict with the water main. But, I said something doesnt look right, so I figured I'd take an hour and hand dig a narrow trench accross my cut down 30". Well, low and behold I notice the restaurants water main running accross the back edge of my cut so I was relieved I didn't just have at it as that would've been a sum***** repair. So unfortunately, I had to call it and drove back home. My plan is to head back out on Tuesday and finish up. I did notice the inspection box on the grease trap is halfway in the rain gutter and is allowing water to infiltrate the system, so ill most likely bar a nice add-on. All in all though even with the plan change, I'm glad I'm dialing in my bids to cover situations likes these. I should still come out nicely after I'm done.
Here's the existing collapsed ABS d-box


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

And here's the new d-box


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

3 1/2 hours from the shop? What's that in SoCal miles now? 3?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Plumber said:


> 3 1/2 hours from the shop? What's that in SoCal miles now? 3?


Haha! :laughing: I'm lucky enough to live in an area where I don't have to deal with much traffic, I can hit a service call anywhere within 35 miles in roughly 30-40 mins. But this job is 160 miles away and is actually just over the border in Northern California but does take me through the Los Angeles/Pasedina region.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So job was competed but had some setbacks that cost a bit of extra. I realized my small cart jetter just takes too much time and effort when dealing with heavy sludge. All in all though it went great. What I like the best is both the septic service company and plumbing company the corporate chain currently uses could not/would not tackle this project. The pumpers we amazed at how nice it was to have a serviceable d-box. There was a local (to that area) contractor stop by for lunch and took a look at what we were doin...his advice was priceless...."Ah! I've been installing septic systems up here for years. Just throw in a few ABS d-boxes, cover it up and it'll be good for another 15 years!":no: so, after I responded with "it's no wonder why the company chose to have me come out 3-1/2 hours...because no one up here know what they're doin" so after that he steps over my coned off area and literally wants to go at it in the parking lot. Not really a big deal I just walk away.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

And the finished result!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Sweet. Good job :thumbup:


----------

